# SE cable in 2" rigid mast?



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

I've done it. The POCO didn't say anything when they came and connected their TriPlex. 

TWN


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why not use the proper conductors instead of using se cable. No need for that


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah.... no need... but I have SE laying around in the right length, and no #4 copper. I know.... what's $30?


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

Have you ever put Romex in EMT before? I do it on short runs, saves time and lugging the THHN spool rack around for the little stuff.

TWN


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TheWireNut said:


> Have you ever put Romex in EMT before? I do it on short runs, saves time and lugging the THHN spool rack around for the little stuff. TWN


Running romex through EMT in any situation other than a sleeve for physical protection is grade A hack. Welcome to forum btw


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

mikewillnot said:


> I'm installing a 2" rigid pipe mast for a 100-amp service. (Also, a 30' run of SE cable from the meter to the panel inside PVC for mechanical protection.) Can the conductors from the meter on up also be SE cable, inside the rigid? I haven't found anything specific in the code yet, and it seems like it should be ok, but maybe a little goofy, or unnecessary underkill.


I take it that the meter has a main breaker built in, 30' is a long run from meter to panel w/o overload protection


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Serv ent wire needs to be _sunlight resistant_, which narrows the choices down a tad.

And 'sleeving' does not allow for bonding of a mast, jmho....~CS~


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmmm.
Only about 5' of the run from meter to panel is inside.


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Running romex through EMT in any situation other than a sleeve for physical protection is grade A hack. Welcome to forum btw


 Hmmmmm..... Our definition of hack must be different.....
I would say a hack is one who does not follow any kind of workmanlike manner in what they do with no regard to the NEC. Knows just enough to be dangerous etc. 

Type NM cable in a pipe (where rated for such a location) is not a hack IMHO, especially grade A! If you are able to show me a code reference to type NM being run in EMT in a dry location from rec. box to rec. box I'll gladly change my practices. I just like working with solid wire around screws on receptacles and will skip on the fork terminals. 

Just my .02
TWN


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you take it out of the jacket and just use the conductors? 

It's rated to be in conduit, but not outside. And I guess I wouldn't call it hack but it's lazy, you said it yourself. Your getting paid for it, uphold the standard. Now if the truck is 6 blocks away and your on the 7th floor of the building, shame on you. 

Code is the bare minimum, standards are a whole different game. If you needed to de-rate that conduit (you never would i know), how would you? 

I'm curious as well if there's a code reference. I've sleeved it in pipe short distances but never pipe that was terminating at outlets, just as a sleeve.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I went with copper. I did use the SE cable inside some PVC for mechanical protection. About 20 feet before it entered the building.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

mikewillnot said:


> I went with copper. I did use the SE cable inside some PVC for mechanical protection. About 20 feet before it entered the building.


Nice. I was actually asking WIRENUT those questions. How did u make out with POCO??


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Stay tuned. I don't expect any problems.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Running romex through EMT in any situation other than a sleeve for physical protection is grade A hack. Welcome to forum btw












Hack? Why else would they make these?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> Hack? Why else would they make these?


For when you sleeve romex in EMT for physical protection.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> I take it that the meter has a main breaker built in, 30' is a long run from meter to panel w/o overload protection


In my poco u could wrap all the way around the outside of the house and then go into a panel if so desired


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

bostongtp said:


> Nice. I was actually asking WIRENUT those questions. How did u make out with POCO??


I'm not talking outside. Inside install, like MC into an EMT sleeve down to a 4square box with raised duplex cover, NM in EMT horizontally a few feet to another 4 square etc. This is in commercial space with dropped ceiling. I now have solid THHN on rolls for this purpose. I don't like to waste time and go back to the shop or supply house when there is a suitable alternative that's in stock in my van. Quite frankly there is another employee that goes to the supply house several times a day so everything will be "up to his standard" and his time sheets show it. He is out of a job now.

Leaving the sheath on NM or removing it for this type of work makes no difference, it is a simple "add three receptacles on this block wall" type of thing. The EMT will never have any other circuits in it.

It is safe, it is legal, and in some cases it saves time on those type of calls when you have to battle high-school kids in a hall each way and up several flights of stairs. I'm carrying as little as I need and tying to get it all done in one trip if possible. 

TWN


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

I hear ya. Nothing wrong with it, but if I came across it, it would look a little funny to me, again I don't think it's "hack" tho. 

Anyone have a code reference?


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

bmailman20 said:


> View attachment 36114
> 
> 
> Hack? Why else would they make these?



So Home Depot could sell them??


----------

